# Bella's puppies



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

They are nearly two weeks old and i want to keep them all


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness.....those babies are just so cute. Pic number 4 is the cutest for me! I am feeling puppy broody now Gayle....so unfair to do that to me

It would be lovely if you post weekly pics so that we can follow their progress. So exciting watching a litter as they grow.

Brilliant move to put the pics in the gallery. Should be trouble-free this time


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

they're beautiful


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

CUTE!!!!!! I would want to keep them all to.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG they are so diddy and beautiful...Enjoy them and the peace and quiet because in a couple of weeks all that is going to change..It is lovely to watch them grow..Problem is they grow to quick


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I can see why you want to keep them all. Lovely healthy looking little chunksters as well as being adorbale by the way.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your title should have been 'Cute Alert'. 

My god they are beautiful, number 2, then 1 for me I think. You must be so, so proud of Bella.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

912142 said:


> Your title should have been 'Cute Alert'.
> 
> My god they are beautiful, number 2, then 1 for me I think. You must be so, so proud of Bella.


Very proud and I tell her every day. She's a great mum too. x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks like Bella is doing a good job of feeding them, they are lovely and chunky 

I can see why you want to keep them all they are beautiful.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are beautiful! Looking very chunky, look forward to seeing them toddling round! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

Aww so cute.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Mrsk9


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Been away for my nieces wedding, and I get to come back to these scrumptious photos.

My day has been made.

Gorgeous little ones.

CC


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely puppies, and i just realised that you live in ampthill, we are over there all the time walking our 2, could find them and sneak one.
michelle x


----------



## Cleopatra2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I understand why you want to keep them. They're cute


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Awww, they're so cute! I wish I could have one! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

